# Hymer E-510 Electric's Diagram ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I have a brand new Dometic RM8501 fridge to replace my ancient non-working RM5405 fridge to fit in my 1997 Hymer E-510. . I DID have a full schematic electrical wiring diagram as a PDF on my computer - which has decided not to work, so I'm now without any knowledge of which wires connect to the 12v side of the fridge (240v mains hookup wires are indicated) but for the 12v side there are 4 wires . . .
Has anyone got a copy or know where I can obtain a vehicle wiring diagram for this van?
Vic


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The small pair are the permanent 12 volt for control & ignition
The large pair are the 12 volt feed for the element when the engine is running.


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Scans for Electrolux 5405 electric bits attachment not working so these and some pics of back of fridge PM to you at gmail.


----------

